
How fake restaurant ‘The Shed at Dulwich’ became London’s top-rated restaurant - OzzyB
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/food/wp/2017/12/08/it-was-londons-top-rated-restaurant-just-one-problem-it-didnt-exist/?utm_term=.0a8284f2d2a1
======
switch007
My favourite bit of the Vice video [0]:

"Here's a beautiful vegetable lasagne [ready meal] for you and the chef has
foraged these delights on top [packaged salad]; they're just a beautiful
little garnish. They're quite particular to you guys tonight. Namaste"

[0] [https://video.vice.com/en_us/video/oobah-butler-i-made-my-
sh...](https://video.vice.com/en_us/video/oobah-butler-i-made-my-shed-
the-1-restaurant-in-london/5a5dfac6177dd44de3197af2)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861136)

------
lostgame
This is fantastic!

